# English speaking dentist near Alcoy?



## TheGent (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello

Any of you good folk know a dentist where even a small level of English is spoken in the area between Alcoy and Ontinyent please?

Kind regards,

Peter


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Beside Vidal in Cocentaina I've found the dental surgery to be exceptionally helpful and at very short notice a couple of times also sometimes surprisingly inexpensive but suppose it depends on what you need done! The phone no: 965592803. The male dentist has quite good English, can't remember his name sorry.


----------



## TheGent (Sep 5, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> Beside Vidal in Cocentaina I've found the dental surgery to be exceptionally helpful and at very short notice a couple of times also sometimes surprisingly inexpensive but suppose it depends on what you need done! The phone no: 965592803. The male dentist has quite good English, can't remember his name sorry.


Many thanks,

Will give them a try

Regards,

Peter


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

You probably won't get an English speaker on the phone so I've found it easier to just turn up on their doorstep.


----------



## TheGent (Sep 5, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> You probably won't get an English speaker on the phone so I've found it easier to just turn up on their doorstep.


The lady on the phone was trying her best to speak English and did so enough for us to understand each other. When I go there we had a little laugh as she continued to practise her English on me, so all well and good.

40 euros for a circular xray and hopefully when I go back Wednesday they will know a little more.

Many thnaks for the intro

Regards,

Peter


----------

